#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Waarom is sex voor het huwelijk verboden binnen de islam? Daarom:

## Aicha19

[GLOW=green]Waarom is sex voor het huwelijk verboden binnen de islam?[/GLOW] 

"En houdt u verre van overspel; want het is een afschuwelijke zaak en een slechte weg" (17:33) 

Allah swt heeft ons niet alleen maar opgedragen om ons aan het gebed te houden of om een maand in een jaar te vasten maar Hij heeft juist een systeem voor ons opgezet dat aanbidding, strafwetten, huwelijk, echtscheidingen, erfenissen, voedsel, sociale relaties enz. regelt. Het biedt leiding aan de mensen voor de problemen van vandaag de dag en het helpt vooral om problemen te voorkomen. Zo komt overspel (zina) ook aan orde in de Heilige Qor-aan. 

Zina betekent seksuele gemeenschap tussen een man en vrouw die niet getrouwd zijn. Of het nu gaat om overspel waarbij de man en de vrouw getrouwd zijn of niet getrouwd zijn. De islam beschouwt zina hoe dan ook als een grote zonde. De profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem verklaarde dat zina de grootste zonde is na shirk (iemand anders aanbidden naast Allah swt) hij zei: "Er is na shirk geen grotere zonde in de ogen van Allah swt dan een druppel zaad, die een man in de schoot uitstort die niet wettig is voor hem. " (Alboekharie). 

De islam verafschuwt overspel en zet de moslim ertoe aan zich verre van alles te houden, wat een stapje dichterbij naar dit kwaad kan leiden. Omdat een hartstochtelijke blik naar een onbekende vrouw zo een eerste stap kan zijn wordt dit door de profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem in de volgende bewoordingen verboden: " Het overspel van de benen is het lopen (met een slechte intentie naar een vrouw die niet wettig is voor een man) en het overspel met de handen is het aanraken en strelen (van zo een vrouw) en het overspel van de ogen is haar hartstochtelijke blikken toewerpen" 

Het beeld dat we zien in niet islamitische landen gemeenschappen is veelal overspel, onzedelijkheid en gezinsbreuk. De geestelijke waarden en menselijke relaties worden erdoor geschaad en het leidt uiteindelijk tot normvervaging en wanorde. Het is ook niet gek eigenlijk dat in Amerika "grote voorbeeld land" dat 17% van de baby 's 1 op de 6 baby's onwettig zijn. In 1979 werden een geschat aantal van 597.000 onwettige baby's geboren vanwaar de moeders minderjarige meisjes waren. Dat was in 1979 hoe zou het nu zijn in 2000??? Het aantal abortussen stijgt ook dramatisch. Tegenwoordig leven er ongeveer meer dan 1,3 miljoen kinderen bij hun minderjarige moeder van wie ongeveer de helft niet getrouwd is.Een reden voor al deze onwettige geboorten is dat er veel meer seksueel verkeer is onder de jongeren. Tegenwoordig zijn er ook grote ziektes die door seksueel contact overgedragen kunnen worden. In Amerika lopen zo een 2,2 miljoen mensen met ziekte AIDS ( moge Allah ons ervoor allen behoeden) 

De enige relatie tussen man en vrouw die in de islam is toegestaan is het huwelijk. Het is natuurlijk ook te begrijpen. Het gezin biedt volgens de islam de beste structuur om geluk, veiligheid, trouw en afhankelijkheid te bieden aan de man, de vrouw en de kinderen. daarom is het belangrijk dat het gezin beschermt moet worden tegen allerlei vormen van gevaar en bedreigingen. Een vorm van een van deze bedreigingen is zina. Daarom wordt zina streng gestraft in de islam zodat de overtreders gestraft worden en andere personen afgeschrikt worden om geen zina te plegen. 

Alle lichamelijke behoeften behoren een gerechtigde plaats te krijgen en de bevrediging van alle psychische behoeftes moeten gewaarborgd blijven. Eten is een behoefte men kan niet zonder eten leven, zo geld er ook een behoefte voor de seksuele behoeftes die vervuld moeten worden maar ook binnen de perken gehouden worden. De enige oplossing die de islam biedt is seksuele bevrediging binnen het huwelijk zo kun je dan waken over de warmte, liefde en het vertrouwen waarop de huwelijksfamilieband op gebaseerd is te beschermen. 

In de Qor-aan staat ook duidelijk wat de bestraffingen zijn: "En voor degenen uwer vrouwen, die zich aan ontucht schuldig maken, roept vier uwer als getuigen tegen haar en als zij getuigen, sluit haar dan in de huizen op, totdat de dood haar achterhaalt, of totdat Allah haar een weg opent" (4:16) 

"En als twee mannen onder u zich hieraan schuldig maken, straft hen beiden. En als zij berouw hebben en zich verbeteren, laat hen dan met rust, voorzeker, Allah is Berouwaanvaardend, Genadevol" (4:16) 

"Geselt iedere echtbreekster en echtbreker met honderd slagen. En laat medelijden met hen u van de gehoorzaamheid aan Allah niet afhouden indien gij in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft. En laat een groep gelovigen getuige zijn van hun bestraffing" (24:3) 

De profeet Allahs vrede en genade zij met hem heeft ook gezegd: "Neem dit van mij aan, aanvaard dit van mij. Allah heeft nu ongetwijfeld de weg voor hen duidelijk gemaakt. Voor ongetrouwde personen is de bestraffing honderd zweepslagen en een jaar verbanning. Voor getrouwde personen is de bestraffing honderd zweepslagen en steniging tot de dood erop volgt." (Alboekharie) 

Als iemand inderdaad schuldig is aan zina dan zijn er wel bepaalde voorwaarden waaraan de persoon moet voldoen: 
De persoon moet een moslim zijn 
De persoon moet bij volle verstand zijn 
De persoon moet getrouwd zijn (bij steniging tot de dood volgt) 
De persoon moet een leeftijd bereikt hebben van de puberteit 
Er moeten ook 4 getuigen zijn die het strafbare feit gezien hebben met hun eigen ogen als er enkele twijfel in de getuigenverklaring is wordt de aangeklaagde vrijgesproken. De aanklaagde kan zichzelf natuurlijk ook aan geven waarbij de aanklaagde 4 keer bekent. Jabir ibn Abdullah el Ansari ra verteld dat een man van de Aslam stam naar de profeet Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem kwam en vertelde dat hij overspel had gepleegd. Vier keer legde hij tegen zichzelf getuigenis af. De profeet Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem gaf bevel dat hij gestenigd moest worden omdat hij een getrouwde man was. (Alboekharie) 

Als een persoon een moslim beschuldigt van overspel en dit niet kan bewijzen door 4 ooggetuigen dan zal deze aanklager met 80 zweepslagen bestraft worden. Elke moslim moet zijn best doen om te waken over de eer en het respect van alle moslima's. Een valse beschuldiging kan een vernietigende invloed hebben op de vrouw die beschuldigt wordt, ze heeft kans dat haar man van haar scheidt, ze kan verstoten worden door haar familie en als ze niet getrouwd is kan een kans op een huwelijk stuk maken. 

"En zij, die kuise vrouwen beschuldigen en geen vier getuigen brengen - geselt hen met tachtig slagen en aanvaardt hun getuigenis nooit meer, want dezen zijn overtreders" (24:5) 

"Zij die kuise, gelovige vrouwen, die geen kwaad kennen, belasteren, zijn in deze wereld en in het Hiernamaals vervloekt. Voor hen is er een grote kastijding. Op de Dag waarop hun tong, hun handen en hun voeten tegen hen zullen getuigen over hetgeen zij hebben bedreven" (24:24,25) 

Het is ook logisch dat er een hoge straf tegenover zina staat want de gevolgen zijn merendeels blijvend. Vele kinderen lopen rond zonder ooit hun vader gekend te hebben, echtscheidingen die maar blijven toenemen, verkrachtingen, kinderen zonder een huis, mensen die er psychisch van worden, moorden die worden begaan na een verkrachting, abortussen, verwarring over het vaderschap en ga zo maar door. Allah swt heeft zware straffen voor zina en als we er goed over nadenken is het voor onze eigen bestwil. Maar om te waken over gezinnen en om het vertrouwen en liefde tussen een man en vrouw in het huwelijk sterker te maken en om kinderen op te laten groeien in een warm gelukkig islamitische gezin en om de eer en de respect van de vrouw niet aan te tasten en om ons imaan (geloof) en taqwa (godsvruchtigheid) sterker te maken. 

Zoals jij wenst dat niemand jouw moeder, zus, zusje, dochter, nicht of tante lastig valt zo willen vele dat ook niet. Zoals jij wenst dat zij gerespecteerd word moet jij ook andere respecteren. Want de vrouw is immers je moeder, je zusje, je oma en dochter.

----------


## Aboe Qataadah

U heeft helemaal gelijk  :Smilie:

----------


## karima83

jij spreekt de waarheid uit de koran  :Smilie:

----------


## respectvolleZiP

Ik kan maar niet begrijpen dat vrouwen geen recht van spreken hebben in jullie geloof. Heeft allah geen respect voor beide geslachten? Waarom respecteren we gewoon niet ieders eigen beslissing. Kijk gedwongen sex oftewel verkrachting valt daar niet onder, maar als een smoorverliefd stel nou graag sex wil hebben, laat ze dan lekker. Liefde is iets goeds, aangemoedigd door bijna alle goden, dus waarom zou je de liefde doden?.......  :frons:

----------


## Azeeza

Ik ben het er mee eens wat in de Koran staat vermeld. Maar waarom worden de Westerse landen (niet Islamitische landen) als voorbeeld aangehaald. 
Blijf in de buurt en kijk naar de Islamitische landen die de Koran zouden moeten volgen. In Marokko bijv. meisjes vanaf 15 jaar die bij een man net zo oud als haar opa in de auto instapt, alleen maar vanwege die europese kenteken.
En is stenigen nog van deze tijd. Moeten een overspellige in 2003 de gevangenis ingaan.
Begin maar eerst in de Islamitische landen Koranles te geven en normen en waarden, zoals respect voor een gezin, begin niets met een getrouwde man, heb respect voor zijn gezin en heb respect voor jezelf en jouw lichaam.
In de Islamitische landen heb je net zoveel abortussen als in de westerse landen, alleen hoor je er niks over en gebeurt het op illegale wijze. Ga maar in een ziekenhuis kijken in Marokko, hoeveel moeders (jong, oud, getrouwd en ongetrouwd) hun pasgeboren baby daar achterlaten.

----------


## ASAAFF

> _Geplaatst door respectvolleZiP_ 
> *Ik kan maar niet begrijpen dat vrouwen geen recht van spreken hebben in jullie geloof. Heeft allah geen respect voor beide geslachten? Waarom respecteren we gewoon niet ieders eigen beslissing. Kijk gedwongen sex oftewel verkrachting valt daar niet onder, maar als een smoorverliefd stel nou graag sex wil hebben, laat ze dan lekker. Liefde is iets goeds, aangemoedigd door bijna alle goden, dus waarom zou je de liefde doden?....... *


man sodemieterop met je jullie vrouwen hebben geen recht van spreken in jullie geloof. Je wil dingen horen die er niet zijn 
zowel man als vrouw worden gelijk beschouwd in de islam
wat wil je hiermee proberen te bereiken van 

maar als een smoorverliefd stel nou graag sex wil hebben, laat ze dan lekker. Liefde is iets goeds, aangemoedigd door bijna alle goden, dus waarom zou je de liefde doden?....... 


mens bemoei je je met je eigen geloof?gemeenschap en ga niet met je vingertje wijzen van dit geloof dat en sus en zo 
en als ze smoorverliefd zijn wat houd ze dat tegen om niet te trouwen

----------


## anwar18

asalaam moealaikoem beste meid,je hebt helemaal gelijk,
laat de andere maar zeggen wat ze willen.
als jij het maar goed doet,en dat doe je ook.
dat heb je mij in iedere geval laten zien.shoekran.
ik zelf zit met een probleem,het staat op girls/bord,
onder anwar18,ik hoop dat je me wat kan wijsmaken.
anwar947apenstaartjehotmail.com,
ik heb een nieuwe typbord,en kan de apenstaartje niet vinden,,
vandaar dat ik het gewoon geschreven heb.
savie ik ga nu stoppen,en hor mischien van je .
shoekran .

beslama

----------


## Aicha19

[GLOW=red]Salaam

Ik heb het niet zien staan, dus als je wilt kun je die vraag ook hier neerzetten insha Allah  :Smilie:  

wa salaam!

Aicha   [/GLOW]

----------


## rachidatje

helemaal gelijk hoor,alsje je niet kan inhouden tot het huwelijk ga dan toch lekker trouwen !!!en respectvollezip (hoe je dan ook mag heten )
shame on you!respect volle zip?hahahahahahaha dat is wel een goeie 
hoor.in je dromen dat je respect vol bent!!!

----------


## ArabionAna

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> *[GLOW=green] [/FONT] [/SIZE]*


Salaam ogti,

Mashallah, ik ben het helemaal met je eens, maar er zijn een paar kleine details die ik denk dat je er wel even bij moet benoemen voor er misverstanden komen...

Ik heb gezocht, maar ik kon de hadieth niet meer vinden, maar ik probeer t even uit mijn hoofd, misschien dat iemand hem kent:

Er was een vrouw die overspel had gepleegd, en naderhand spijt had, en toen naar de profeet ging ........... in het begin wilde hij het niet horen, en bleef haar weg sturen, tot ze het had gezegt, toen bleek dat ze zwanger was, stuurde hij haar weer weg en zei dat eerst haar kind geboren moest worden, vervolgens kwam ze weer terug, en weer stuurde hij haar weg, en zei dat ze het kind eerst 2 jaar moest voeden. toen is zij toch terug gekomen, zo'n spijt had ze nog steeds, zelfs na zo een lange periode.
Toen pas heeft hij haar laten stenigen, en zij is toen ook van haren zonden vergeven....

Ten 2e denk ik dat mensen ook moeten weten dat de door de zuster genoemde situaties alleen kunnen plaatsvinden in het geval van een islamitische staat, en dus niet zelf het recht in handen gaan nemen, door een dochter of vrouw 100 zweepslagen te geven ofzo ...

Wa salaam a leikom wr wb, ibrahim

----------


## sjo

sjongejonge wat een fideel e tolerant type he ? die profeet......
ze mocht nog 2 jaar blijven leven.......toen dood.....en hoe......
wat is haar nou vergeven ? ze heeft alles zelf betaald.....!!!!
groeten
sjo

----------


## ArabionAna

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *sjongejonge wat een fideel e tolerant type he ? die profeet......
> ze mocht nog 2 jaar blijven leven.......toen dood.....en hoe......
> wat is haar nou vergeven ? ze heeft alles zelf betaald.....!!!!
> groeten
> sjo*


Het moraal van het verhaal is je ontgaan. Het punt is dat hij heel soepel is met het straffen van overspel, hij wilde haar niet veroordelen, telkens bleef hij haar weg sturen, zodat ze misschien later toch minder "last" van haar spijt zou hebben. Maar zij stond erop, zo een spijt had ze, zelfs na zo een lange tijd ...

Ps. je mag de profeet ASWS niet beledigen !!!!!!!

Zeg: Plachten jullie de spot te drijven met Allah en Zijn Verzen en Zijn Boodschapper? ? Verontschuldigt jullie maar niet, jullie zijn ongelovig geworden nadat jullie geloofden.
Soerat At-tawbah, aayah 65-66

Als je moslim bent, salaam a leikom...

ibrahim...

----------


## sjo

Prima, je hebt een punt.
Maar zodra die dame in Nigeria gedood wordt, zal ik levenslang geen Shell producten meer kopen.

Voor de slordige lezer : Shell heeft zo ongeveer de oppermacht in dat rotland.

groeten
sjo

----------


## nawhaf el-hamzi

de overspel is inderdaad een zonde in de islam,maar als wij overspel hebben hebben gepleegt vertellen we het trots door aan elkaar terwijl allah ons op dat moment niet heeft veraden.heb je overspel gepleegt keer terug naar allah en vraag om vergifenis.luister niet nooit naar kafier, fasiq, zanin, deze leven allemaal met hun moreel in de stenentijdperk.vooral de westerlingen,deze halen hun vrouwtje met een bosje bloemen of een glasje bier uit de kroeg.zij willen ons ook zo ver krijgen,als wij ook zover komen ,dan zijn varkens en honden beter dan ons.

----------


## sjo

Erg suggestief die laatste regel.......

groeten
sjo

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Wat zij Christus ook al weer tegen de vrouw die overspel had gepleegd?
> 
> "Gaat heen en zondigt niet meer"
> 
> Ed*


Kun je het vers geven...?

----------


## sjo

Niet zeuren Ridouan, je weet dat het zo gezegd is.....

groeten
sjo

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Niet zeuren Ridouan, je weet dat het zo gezegd is.....
> 
> groeten
> sjo*


Geef jij het vers dan svp.....

----------


## sjo

geduld please ; doe mijn best......

groeten
sjo

----------


## sjo

Ridouan......

Johannes 8 : 11 b

uitleg overbodig........

groeten
sjo

----------


## sorayahabibi

Helemaal gelijk, dat willen die kafiers nu dat we worden als hen. Het feit Aword is dat ze op die manier haar overspel heeft weggespeeld; ze staat gelijk. Nog liever op aarde worden gestraft met een paar stenen, dan eeuwig branden in de hel, nu is de vrouw misschien in de hemel , (insha allah)

mensen, moslim en niet-moslims, wees op jullie, je leeft op aarde en deze is niet voor eeuwig, deze is niet voor jullie. Dus denk twee keer na voor julllie iets zeggen of doen.


het beste nog en hou jullie allemaal goed wij zijn broerders en zussen

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door rachidatje_ 
> *helemaal gelijk hoor,alsje je niet kan inhouden tot het huwelijk ga dan toch lekker trouwen !!!en respectvollezip (hoe je dan ook mag heten )
> shame on you!respect volle zip?hahahahahahaha dat is wel een goeie 
> hoor.in je dromen dat je respect vol bent!!!*



Trouwen voor sex is het stomste wat je kan doen. Trouw niet te snel want spijt zul je krijgen.

Ik ben zelf tolk/ vertrouwenspersoon en ik heb menig Moslim v/m geholpen omdat zij er ook achter kwamen dat de reden van huwelijk niet voldoende was om elkaar eeuwige trouw te beloven.

Wordt verlieft, ga een relatie aan maar bewaar de schat voor later. Er zijn genoeg manieren om sex te hebben zonder dat je de "maagdelijkheid" verliest (lees risico om zwanger te worden).

Sluit goed aan op een andere topic. Orale sex  :duim: .

----------

